# Baby Rat or Squirrel?



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

So one of the pages I like on facebook found this baby young rodent. She had it for about a day now and shes been feeding it cat milk every two hours and he/shes been getting a lot of sleep as they say.







I personally don't think it could be a rat, but I don't know enough about rats to tell the difference. Any baby rodent experts that can be able to say what she/he is?


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like a rat to me! But then I've never seen a baby squirrel....


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

From what I've been told rats noses are pink squirrel noses are brownish. I can't see the nose in this picture though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xxTheRatChampion (Apr 18, 2013)

I asked them what color her nose was. No response from them yet. But they think it may be a warf rat because of the color of his/her claws.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I used to bottle feed baby squirrels and that isn't a baby squirrel. They have a different body look and are not so proportional.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I wish I had some pics available when I bottle fed because I had them when their eyes were still closed I bottle fed three litters at different times. Here are a few that aren't my pics but as you can see you can tell it's a baby squirrel even before the eyes are open and they are very lanky and unproportional.




















Now done here is baby rats they look just like your little man above


----------



## tameyourself (Sep 16, 2013)

I say rat


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like a cute little rattie to me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a rat! I had a baby squirrel as a kid and that is no squirrel :3


----------

